# Operare un laptop

## skypjack

Salve a tutti.

Premetto che sono nuovo di questo mondo.

Fino ad oggi ho fatto tantissime riparazioni hardware su pc fissi (uno pseudo-lavoro per incassare qualcosina e far fronte alle spese dello studente medio) e qualche volta ho messo mano anche su portatili. In quest'ultimo caso, però, solamente accedendo agli slot messi a disposizione dai produttori per poter cambiare ad esempio ram o disco o schede varie, ma senza mai smontare completamente un portatile.

Mi chiedevo se qualcuno ha qualche eseprienza in merito (su operazioni più complesse) da raccontare o materiale da cui attingere per imparare qualcosina di più, dato che sempre più spesso mi sono chiesti anche questo tipo di "interventi" e vorrei non dover dire di no.

Resto in attesa di notizie.

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma mi sfugge l'attinenza con gentoo o con linux in generale  :Confused: 

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma mi sfugge l'attinenza con gentoo o con linux in generale 

 

Le Linee Guida dicono:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DOVE POSTARE, OVVERO GUIDA ALLE SEZIONI DEL FORUM : 
> 
> La sezione italiana del forum gentoo è organizzata in tre diversi forum. 
> ...

 

per cui penso che ci stiamo dentro (sviscerare un portatile? più informatico di così  :Cool:  )

#skypjack: io ho avuto qualche esperienza di notebook "sbudellati", purtroppo solamente con modelli vecchiotti. Non so quelli nuovi come siano strutturati, comunque non devi spaventarti più di tanto: in qualche modo possono essere aperti, altrimenti i nostri amici tecnici riparatori come potrebbero fare?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Le prime cose che mi vengono in mente sono:

Bisogna svitare un bel pò di viti, certe difficili da individuare o raggiungere: armati di un bel pò di pazienza

La meccanica e l'elettronica del portatile è più delicata: attento ad ogni operazione che fai, se un componente fa fatica a togliersi cerca di non sforzare troppo, c'è il rischio di fare danni gravi

In uno dei modelli che ho sbudellato (un Sony Vaio d'annata) sono partito dalla parte superiore, rimuovendo il frontalino dove c'era il tasto d'accensione, e poi la tastiera

Prova a dirci il modello di NB su cui devi operare, magari qualcuno ha già esperienza e sà consigliarti in modo più preciso!  :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

In pratica, una cosa che mi richiedono in questi giorni è il cambio di una scheda video (ATI) su un Acer (il cui modello preciso non ricordo), perchè tentenna (non ridisegna lo schermo, dopo una mezz'ora che la macchina è accesa, l'ultima volta che mi sono trovato davantiad una situazione simile la scheda ha esalato l'ultimo respiro di lì a poco).

Scen, io pensavo di aprirlo "da sotto", cioè svitare la parte inferiore e toglierla per accedere ai componenti altrimenti non raggiungibili.

Quello che mi chiedo (e sui cui sono ignorante ancora, mea culpa) è se oltre ai componenti "facilmente accessibili dagli slot", ce ne siano altri sostituibili smontando il tutto o se questa operazione è inutile perchè comunque non posso cambiare questi pezzi per un qualche motivo.

@Kernel78: come ha detto Scen non credo di essere in torto con una discussione del genere. Cerco solitamente di attenermi alle linee guida del forum, in ogni caso.

----------

## Kernel78

Ho visto discussioni meno OT di questa venire chiuse ...

----------

## skypjack

Allora andrebbero riviste le linee guida oppure chi le applica!  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

Mi ricorda l'acer del suocero di mio fratello, dopo averlo lasciato acceso durante un temporale lo schermo sfarfallava e poi di li a poco è morto per resuscitare dopo averlo abbandonato per un annetto, parzialmente (non carica più il sistema al post quindi è da buttare).

Prima di fare guai guarderei al bios.

In ogni caso per smontarlo: svitare le viti sul fondo che bloccano la tastiera, sollevarla, sbloccare lo schemo e rimuoverlo, sotto la tastiera ci sono un paio di viti che bloccano insieme fondo e coperchio, dopo averle rimosse ed aver rimosso le altre viti sul fondo puoi aprire il guscio, tra le bestemmie poichè ci sono diversi incastri di plastica facili a spezzarsi.

La scheda video dovrebbe essere intgrata alla mb.

----------

## skypjack

Mmmmh.......

Intanto ho imparato una cosa: non si smonta  per forza da sotto!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Beata ignoranza (la mia)!  :Very Happy: 

Il mio dubbio è proprio se la scheda è integrata o meno, essendo un ATI pensavo di no (non chiedermi perchè, lo pensavo e basta), perchè se così fosse non c'è neanche bisogno che mi sforzo tanto vista la non presenza di soluzioni!  :Confused: 

Ma poi, rimontarlo è altrettanto facile?

Pagherei per avere un laptop disponibile per fare esperimenti ...  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ma poi, rimontarlo è altrettanto facile?

 

se rispondo i moderatori mi mandano qualcuno a casa per linciarmi, in ogni caso acer ed ibm sono i peggiori nella mia esperienza.

Come ti ho detto andrei apensare ad un upgrade al bios e vedere cosa succede e smontare solo la tastiera per vedere in che stato sono i connettori dello schermo.

----------

## lavish

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ho visto discussioni meno OT di questa venire chiuse ...

 

Discussioni meno OT che vengono chiuse, sono quelle riguardanti altre distribuzioni.

Questo  thread, anche se avrebbe avuto piu' successo in altri forum, tipo hwupgrade, non ha motivo di venire chiuso.

----------

## mrfree

Io inizierei da una sana ricerca su google --> What can I upgrade in a laptop?

Comunque in generale cambia molto a seconda del produttore/modello che ti interessa

----------

## skypjack

Concordo con lavish, ma devo dire che la comunità Gentooè fra le più preparate e disponibili, per questo ho chiesto anche qua.

Mi fido molto delle persone che frequentano il forum e di alcune conosco la preparazione tanto da non dubitare delle loro risposte.

Chiusa la parentesi, ringrazio chi è intervenuto perchè mi ha dato molti spunti e indicazioni interessanti.

Lo smanettare con l'hardware di portatili è per me un mondo nuovo, come detto, ma che è il passo successivo e naturale rispetto a ciò che ho fatto fin'ora, per questo mi attira molto. E voglio imparare, anche solo per interesse personale!

----------

## lavish

Vista che il topic non e' abbastanza vasto, penso di non andare cosi' OT chiedendovi un parere riguardo al mio vecchio laptop...

Ho un T30 che ha deciso di smettere di funzionare appena ho ordinato un T42 (si sara' offeso probabilmente)

Lo accendevo e faceva schermo nero senza emettere alcun suono... altre volte funzionava per poi andare in freeze. Pensavo fosse la ram andata: provando con il modulo di un mio amico il problema sembrava risolto. Ho cosi' comprato un nuovo modulo, ma il problema ora i ripresenta.

In sostanza non era la ram il problema... su cosa posso investigare a questo punto? Proprio non ne ho idea   :Confused: 

----------

## skypjack

Ventola difettosa? Disco difettoso?

----------

## djinnZ

Il T-vattelappesca di mio fratello (ricordo solo che aveva UN PII/celeron a 800 Mhz) si bloccava (freeze completo all'improvviso) per problemi di alimentazione.

Smontato e risaldato lo spinotto di alimentazione sulla schedina apposita (non so che razza di ferro, non stagno, avessero usato in fabbrica ma se ne veniva via lasciando la saldatura intatta) ed il collegamnto con la batteria (problema simile).

Non credo sia esattamente il tuo caso ma puoi provare ad aprirlo e verificare i contatti.

Se è uno dei modelli con quella specie di supporto hd a cerniera può essere che si sia allentato uno di quei connettori o che più facilmente il connettore del video sia allentato (nei due che ho aperto io non erano fissati a vite o con dei connettori).

Oltre al fatto che non è detto che la ram sia ben connessa (non è che il supporto si è allentato?).

Ultima cosa: hai pulito e verificato i/il dissipatore a ventola; vero...

----------

## lavish

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Il T-vattelappesca di mio fratello (ricordo solo che aveva UN PII/celeron a 800 Mhz) si bloccava (freeze completo all'improvviso) per problemi di alimentazione.
> 
> Smontato e risaldato lo spinotto di alimentazione sulla schedina apposita (non so che razza di ferro, non stagno, avessero usato in fabbrica ma se ne veniva via lasciando la saldatura intatta) ed il collegamnto con la batteria (problema simile).
> 
> Non credo sia esattamente il tuo caso ma puoi provare ad aprirlo e verificare i contatti.

 

Nice TIP. Provero' di sicuro!

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se è uno dei modelli con quella specie di supporto hd a cerniera può essere che si sia allentato uno di quei connettori o che più facilmente il connettore del video sia allentato (nei due che ho aperto io non erano fissati a vite o con dei connettori).

 

Supporto HD a cerniera? Non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci, sorry  :Razz: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Oltre al fatto che non è detto che la ram sia ben connessa (non è che il supporto si è allentato?).

 

Dubito: ho provato entrambi gli slot piu' e piu' volte e non cambia nulla

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ultima cosa: hai pulito e verificato i/il dissipatore a ventola; vero...

 

Yessir

Aggiungo una cosa: nel t30, entrambi gli slot per la ram sono situati in un vano sotto il laptop, accessibile svitando un pannellino. Ho notato che quando va in freeze o si blocca all'accensione, quel vano scalda molto, quindi la ram scalda molto. 

A regime d'utilizzo normale, non avevo mai notato un simile riscaldamento...

----------

## djinnZ

appunto il supporto (la staffa che regge la ram) non i contatti...

----------

## lavish

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> appunto il supporto (la staffa che regge la ram) non i contatti...

 

Ok questa sera provo allora! Cio' sarebbe in effetti sensato...

Per fissare il supporto come potrei fare? Dargli unsa semplice spinta?  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

l'unica esperienza personale che posso portare è che come diceva Scen è che i portatili si possono smontare quasi sempre dall'alto (ho smontato Sony, Compaq, Toshiba e HP). In altre parole devi trovare il modo per togliere la tastiera: spesso le viti che tengono la tastiera in loco - come frontalini tasti multifunzione, accensione, etc sono sotto, quindi di norma tolgo tutte le viti "lunghe" da sotto, lo giro e rimuovo le parti superiori che bloccano la tastiera. Occhio perché i "frontalini" possono essere ad incastro oltre che ad avere viti, quindi è molto importante agire con estrema cautela nel far leva. Una volta liberata la tastiera, questa non si toglie di botto: il cavo piatto che la tiene ancorata è molto corto e bloccato con un connettore ad incastro e spesso e voltentieri non occorre nemmeno toglierla per fare quello che devi fare (come accedere alla piastra madre o ai connettori del mouse).

Ma non sempre togliere la tastiera aiuta: se devi accedere al dissipatore, spesso integrato con la ventola e bloccato sulla cpu da 4 prigionieri, è inaccessibile se non smontando TOTALMENTE il portatile, quindi a volte il lavoro potrebbe non valere la candela. Stessa cosa vale per il monitor... ma da caso a caso il discorso cambia.

my 2 cents.

[edit] ops non avevo visto che lavish aveva approfittato del thread  :Very Happy:  spero serva cmq.

----------

## lavish

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   appunto il supporto (la staffa che regge la ram) non i contatti... 
> 
> Ok questa sera provo allora! Cio' sarebbe in effetti sensato...
> 
> Per fissare il supporto come potrei fare? Dargli unsa semplice spinta? 

 

cvd ... la causa del problema e' proprio questa: se avvio il portatile facendo pressione sulle staffe funziona perfettamente, finche' continuo ad esercitare tale forza. Appena smetto freeze.

Che diamine faccio ora?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## skypjack

Grazie Peach, il tuo contributo mi ha aiutato ancora.

In verità, ho avuto modo di smontare una tastiera su un Dell, qualche mese fa, ma non avevo assolutamente fatto caso che fosse la porta di accesso per il resto del mondo! Il problema era proprio la tastiera, d cambiare ...  :Wink: 

@lavish: quindi il problema è sulla ram, ho capito bene? Il fatto che il sistema a tratti se la trova e a tratti viene a mancare con conseguente logico freeze!?

----------

## lavish

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> @lavish: quindi il problema è sulla ram, ho capito bene? Il fatto che il sistema a tratti se la trova e a tratti viene a mancare con conseguente logico freeze!?

 

Non e' sulla ram, ma sugli slot che tengono la ram, i quali evidentemente, non fanno  ben contatto con la mobo :S

----------

## skypjack

Si, ok, avevo capito. Mi sono espresso male.

Boh ... È abbastanza tosto, IMHO.

Ma se trovi una soluzione ti prego di farci sapere, perchè mi sembra interessante ...

In bocca al lupo!

----------

## Peach

 *lavish wrote:*   

> cvd ... la causa del problema e' proprio questa: se avvio il portatile facendo pressione sulle staffe funziona perfettamente, finche' continuo ad esercitare tale forza. Appena smetto freeze.
> 
> Che diamine faccio ora?  

 

non riesci a mettere uno spessore di materiale (ignifugo?), in tal modo che quando chiudi lo sportellino, questo faccia pressione e tenga "saldo" lo slot?

io avevo fatto una cosa del genere con il mio vecchio laptop (le viti che tenevano ancorato il dissipatore si erano strappate dalla mobo) usando la plastica di un floppy che è molto resistente alle alte temperature.

----------

## lavish

 *Peach wrote:*   

> non riesci a mettere uno spessore di materiale (ignifugo?), in tal modo che quando chiudi lo sportellino, questo faccia pressione e tenga "saldo" lo slot?
> 
> io avevo fatto una cosa del genere con il mio vecchio laptop (le viti che tenevano ancorato il dissipatore si erano strappate dalla mobo) usando la plastica di un floppy che è molto resistente alle alte temperature.

 

Ho provato ma non fa abbastanza pressione   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zolar czakl

A quanto pare e' un difetto congenito

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_failing_memory_slot

----------

## djinnZ

Non avevo capito che eta un ibm pensavo fosse un acer. Sul pc di mio fratello ho risolto piegando opportunamente la staffetta di metallo ma siamo in quel territorio oscuro tra il bricolage ed il modellismo per cui senza vedere non so cosa consigliarti.

Altrimenti potresti provare ad incollare una o due striscie di nastro biadesivo per fare spessore sullo sportellino

----------

